# Moving- what is the best way to move my canning jars?



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Planning to move in the near future to an apartment with plenty of storage - that the good news- the bad news how do I move all my canned foods? I really don't want to advertise I have these canned goods. 

Frankly I'm amazed how much I have canned in the 1 1/2 years I've been canning. I love the convenience of having what I need on hand but my dilemma is how to I transport all of these jars? 

Any suggestions on how to transport these filled jar would be much appreciated. Should I put them inside of small moving boxes and wrap each one in paper for the movers to transport? 

I've dropped Ball jars a few times and they haven't broken but it was not a filled jar. 

Thank you!

Michelle


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Do you need to move all of them at the same time or can you make multiple trips?


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Get divided boxes from the liquor store. They work great.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Milk crates.

Hold single layer quarts or double layer pints.
If you are worried about clinking you can slide a piece of cardboard down between the jars.

Sometimes you can get lucky and find them at small grocers or convenience stores and they will give them to you for free.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I also recommend liquor store boxes. They already have cardboard dividers in them, and no one can tell you have food in them...although someone is sure to make a joke about you having so much liquor, lol, been there done that. 

You can either cut the boxes down to make them the right height or fill in those spaces with things like bags of beans, spice mix envelopes, pasta, dish cloths or towels, pot holders, etc.

I've had very good luck getting as many boxes as I could possibly want, you just need to call around and do it ahead of time so you can go in right after they stock. They'll be tickled to have you get them out of their way so they don't have to deal with them. Just make sure to tell them how much you appreciate it, stay out of the customers' way and leave the place neat, and you'll have an unending source of free boxes.

Motor oil boxes work well too, but most places shred or compact bind them any more and don't give them away.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you moving local or long distance? We used milk crates when we moved long distance but I also made every effort to eat as much of the canned goods as possible so it was less to take.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Over 40 years, we move jars back and forth all the time between our properties. We do this to keep full and empty jars spread out and to eat from, when there. Sometimes we need to bring full jars back home, too. We have bought 6 totes, just a little bigger than the original box that quarts came in originally, put the original divider or liquor store dividers in them. We have also put the original boxes in too, to keep them usable longer. We do and I would mix full and empties so they aren't so heavy. Being this time of year about 1/2 our jars are empty....James


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I moved about 500 jars last year in my truck and u-haul. Some were in the original boxes nd some just packed in boxes. Didn't lose a one.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

If you do not have time to round up free boxes, U-Line sells some nice heavy-duty boxes with dividers. They are nearly twice as thick as the original canning jar cartons, and very sturdy - but a bit pricey.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

jwal10 said:


> Over 40 years, we move jars back and forth all the time between our properties. We do this to keep full and empty jars spread out and to eat from, when there. Sometimes we need to bring full jars back home, too. We have bought 6 totes, just a little bigger than the original box that quarts came in originally, put the original divider or liquor store dividers in them. We have also put the original boxes in too, to keep them usable longer. We do and I would mix full and empties so they aren't so heavy. Being this time of year about 1/2 our jars are empty....James


Totes would be rodent and moisture proof as well and contain any breakage or spillage. And, would be stackable too.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> If you do not have time to round up free boxes, U-Line sells some nice heavy-duty boxes with dividers. They are nearly twice as thick as the original canning jar cartons, and very sturdy - but a bit pricey.


Would you happen to have an item or unit number?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I am so sorry. In an effort to de-clutter around here, I cleaned out the "junk" drawer in the kitchen. Tossed my statement and brochure --- but, I shopped, and ordered off the internet when I did purchase them. I think I just went to U-Line.com.

Most of my jars have come from auctions, yard sales, etc. and I needed a way to organize and store the empties. Having them in the same size boxes as the originals lets me stack them safely.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Darren said:


> Do you need to move all of them at the same time or can you make multiple trips?



Hi Darren, I can make multiple trips but don't really wont to drag the move out, so planning to having the movers take as much as possible.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

billinwv said:


> Get divided boxes from the liquor store. They work great.



Thank you!!! I never thought of this. Great idea.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

po boy said:


> I moved about 500 jars last year in my truck and u-haul. Some were in the original boxes nd some just packed in boxes. Didn't lose a one.



I feel better hearing this! Thanks Po Boy!


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> If you do not have time to round up free boxes, U-Line sells some nice heavy-duty boxes with dividers. They are nearly twice as thick as the original canning jar cartons, and very sturdy - but a bit pricey.



Thanks Marilyn, I did take a look at them - they looks great but might opt to try to get the liquor boxes due to the cost of the uline boxes.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Melesine said:


> Are you moving local or long distance? We used milk crates when we moved long distance but I also made every effort to eat as much of the canned goods as possible so it was less to take.



Thank you Melesine, I'm moving local. Are milk crates heavy?


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

jwal10 said:


> Over 40 years, we move jars back and forth all the time between our properties. We do this to keep full and empty jars spread out and to eat from, when there. Sometimes we need to bring full jars back home, too. We have bought 6 totes, just a little bigger than the original box that quarts came in originally, put the original divider or liquor store dividers in them. We have also put the original boxes in too, to keep them usable longer. We do and I would mix full and empties so they aren't so heavy. Being this time of year about 1/2 our jars are empty....James



Hi James, is the tote a plastic container? Or a cloth type grocery bag? thanks.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I also recommend liquor store boxes. They already have cardboard dividers in them, and no one can tell you have food in them...although someone is sure to make a joke about you having so much liquor, lol, been there done that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



liquor boxes it is! Thank You!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

When my Ex and I moved to Iowa from No. Cali, we brought 400 full jars of our home canned food in one of three 27-foot-long Penske truckloads. Not one single jar broke on the trip. I think we just had each one wrapped in a couple of sheets of newspaper, and had them fitted in strong boxes with solid bottoms, in which they didn't have room to shift around and bang into each other. I think we had them stacked two jars high in the boxes. We were amazed we didn't have ANY break.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks again everyone!!! Not one broke jar. What a blessing it was to have my canned goods. After the move I was exhausted and the move was expensive. Having food I simply needed to heat was wonderful. I'm so glad I learned to can ( it's been almost 2 years since I started ;-)


----------

